# I Need Help Exploring Classical Music



## ZGoten (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I'm new here because I'm considering exploring classical music for the first time, and I thought I could use some help with that. I'm not quite sure if this is the right subforum for this thread. If it's not, I do apologize.

I've mainly listened to all kinds of metal, some progressive rock and video game music so far. I've only ever come in contact with classical music through movies, shows and games, but I do like quite a bit of what I've heard so far. I thought I could give you some of my more specific preferences. It would be awesome if you could take those into consideration and recommend some of your own favorites based on that.

I very much enjoy pronounced string instruments. I've listened to some pieces by Vivaldi, who seems to have done a lot with violins, and I especially liked 'Winter' from 'The Four Seasons'. I just think that strings have the most beautiful sound to them, plus watching a true violin master perform is just incredible. I am also a huge fan of choirs, their power just amazes me. One of my favorite pieces containing choirs is Uematsu's 'Liberi Fatali', especially this performance (although there seems to be some discontent with the female choir section in the comments). Another element that I love is strong build-up. Now, this can come in all sorts of variants, but one I can think of right now is harmonic build-up. Another piece by Uematsu, starting at 3:26 in this performance, is an incredible example of what I mean. The very beginning of Dvorak's famous 4th movement in his New World Symphony also shows great build-up through tempo and pitch, so that's something else. Finally, I appreciate music that's dramatic, almost cinematic, and at least a little bit on the darker side. It doesn't have to be, but on the other hand, I just cannot stand music that's too happy and cheery without any edge to it.

So, to sum up, for my first steps on my venture into classical music I'm looking for strong string instruments, choirs, build-up, and something that's a bit dramatic and on the darker side. It doesn't have to be all in one, but that would be great, of course.

Oh, and excuse me if I've butchered any terminology. I'm not a musician myself and only vaguely familiar with a handful of terms. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, ZGoten! Your terminology and thread placement are both just fine.

Strong string instruments: I like the Tchaikovsky violin concerto.
Choirs: Bach's Mass in B minor or Beethoven's ninth symphony might be good choices.
Dramatic and a little dark: Mozart's Don Giovanni is one option I can think of.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the way you communicate, like a good student of this vast thing we call classical music! Welcome to the forums, I hope you enjoy your stay here. I always envy the newcomers, because all the wonderful things that await them in the music!

Here are some of my suggestions.

Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen (a late romantic tone poem for string orchestra)
Ralph Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis (another late romantic tone poem for string orchestra)
Johannes Brahms: Violin concerto 
Johannes Brahms: Double concerto (for violin and cello)

and some dramatic choral music

Sergei Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky cantata
Hector Berlioz: Requiem
Hector Berlioz: Te Deum
W. A. Mozart: Requiem
Anton Bruckner: Te Deum


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Strong string instruments: *

For Baroque period: Vivaldi Four Seasons

For Classical Period: Haydn Cello Concertos

For Romantic Period: Mendelssohn, Brahms, and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos

For Post-1900- Elgar Cello Concerto/ Bartok Second Violin Concerto/ Stravinsky Violin Concerto

*Choir Music*

Baroque Period: Handel Messiah, Bach Christmas Oratorio, Bach Mass in B Minor

Classical Period: Mozart Requiem, Haydn Lord Nelson Mass

Romantic Period: Mendelssohn Symphony 2, Brahms German Requiem, Schubert Masses

Post-1900: Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms, Britten War Requiem

*Build- up*

Baroque Period: Vivaldi Gloria, Bach St. Matthew Passion

Classical Period: Mozart Piano Concerto 20, Symphony 40, 41, Don Giovanni; Haydn The Seasons, London Symphony;

Romantic Period: Beethoven Symphonies 3, 5, 7, 9, Missa Solemnis, Piano Concerto 4; Schubert Great Symphony, Piano Sonata 21; Schumann Carnaval; Mendelssohn Italian Symphony; Tchaikovsky Symphonies 2, 6, Swan Lake, Sleeping Beauty, Nutcracker; Brahms Symphony 4; Sibelius Symphony 2

Post-1900: Stravinsky Rite of Spring, Petrouchka; Shostakovich Symphonies 5, 11; Prokofiev Symphony 5, Romeo and Juliet Suites; Berg Violin Concerto; Ravel Piano Concerto, Daphnis et Chloe

For build-up, I've saved best for last: Mahler. Maybe the best at "build-up" (if I interpret what you're saying right), his magical sense of orchestration, development, harmonies, and pretty much anything contribute to some amazing music- he only wrote a few works, but all 9 symphonies are treasures as well as The Song of the Earth, and several song cycles.

*Dramatic and Dark*

Baroque: Bach Mass in B Minor, Concerto for 2 Violins, St. Matthew Passion, Vivaldi Winter Concerto

Classical: Mozart Piano Concertos Nos. 20, 24, Don Giovanni, Requiem

Romantic: Beethoven Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, 14, 21, 32, Symphony 9, String Quartet No. 14, Piano Concerto No. 3; Schubert Piano Sonata in C Minor, Unfinished Symphony; Schumann Piano Concerto, Symphony 4; Mendelssohn Violin Concerto, Scottish Symphony; Brahms Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4, Piano Concerto No. 1, Piano Concerto No. 2 (Dramatic but not Dark); Tchaikovsky All 6 symphonies, Manfred Symphony, All three ballets mentioned above, Piano Concerto No. 1; Grieg Piano Concerto; All Mahler Symphonies again;

Post- 1900: Sibelius Violin Concerto, Symphony 4; Stravinsky Rite of Spring, Petrouchka: Shostakovich Symphonies Nos. 1, 5, 10, 11; Prokofiev Symphony No. 7, Violin Concerto No. 2; Strauss Elektra; Bernstein West Side Story Suites.

That should get you started. :lol:

Oh, and for all in one- I would suggest Mahler (2, 3, and 8 have voice), Beethoven (9 has voice), and Sibelius Symphonies (none have voice but all meet the other "requirements"). As well as Bach Mass in B Minor and St. Matthew Passion. Mozart Requiem would work as well.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

As a metal fan recently discovering Classical Music I have a few recommendations:

1) Sibelius 5th and 7th Symphonies - Especially the 5th.. Has a few dramatic tunes that I wish went on longer. It feels a bit like film music too in places.

2) Beethoven's 9th - Not sure you can get more dramatic than this - although one might not find it to be too dark. Although you could always try Furtwangler's 1942 version (which I have on the way) which is apparently an 'angry' version of the work.

3) Bach's 6 Solo Cello Suites - These things are ear-wormy as hell, and amazingly complex for being played on a single instrument...

4) Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique - Drama? Build up? Dark? Oh yeah...

5) I like me some Tchaikovsky too, especially his symphonies 4, 5 and 6.

6) Nielsen's 3rd symphony gets your attention with one of the most explosive openings to a Symphony outside of Beethoven's 5th.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings.

Barber Adagio for Strings.

Bartok Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2017)

If you like Dvorak's 9th, try the 7th. Dramatic with a very exciting finale. You might like his very famous cello concerto as well.

And second Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings. Beautiful.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Samuel Barber's Adagio for strings:






For the Darkness: Bartok


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Dvorak and strings: his cello concerto is wonderful


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

How about string quartets? Maybe start with Beethoven's three Razumovsky quartets and Schubert's Quartets 13 and 14 (nicknamed "Death and the Maiden" - can't get much darker than that ). Brahms' piano quintet (for piano and strings) is also quite dramatic.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

ZGoten said:


> I am also a huge fan of choirs, their power just amazes me. One of my favorite pieces containing choirs is Uematsu's 'Liberi Fatali',


Here's the blueprint: 




And since you mention violinists:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Handel - Sarabande

Gluck - Alceste overture

Brahms 1st piano concerto

Rameau - Danse des Sauvages, a clip below. This, Minkowski's version is very good as well as the whole disc 'Une symphonie imaginaire'

Orff - Carmina Burana too.






And I don't know who cannot like Gluck's Dance of the Furies..






My suggestions are mainly baroque. Brahms - romantic of course, and Gluck's skirting early classical


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to TaklClassical ZGoten, so many good suggestions are given , I might add some Mahler no. 1 -4 and 5 perhaps.


----------



## ZGoten (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow, looks like I've got my work cut out for me. Thanks for all the quick responses!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ZGoten said:


> Wow, looks like I've got my work cut out for me. Thanks for all the quick responses!


We all like fellow music friends.:cheers:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Pärt - Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten


----------

